# My best of the year.



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I took 2 kids from the neighborhood and my little cousin fishing to a local pond yesterday. Wanted to get them out fishing since they are younger and have no one else to take them. I caught 5 bass and one of the kids caught 3 in the 2 hours we were there. I gave the one kid some equipment since he didn't have any for the next time we go. Felt really food to help some people out and catch some fish. I was fishing weightless worms all day just experimenting with different techniques and found one I really like. I did not want to walk halfway across the pond to get my scale or measuring tape to see what this beast weighed and risk hurting it. As always the pictures do not do it justice. I do not hold the fish close to the camera to make it look huge so the pic is right next to my body. I would guess a solid 5 lb but I am not sure at all.


















It was a great day out though even though it was only for 2 hours after work.. gonna take them again this weekend hopefully!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would say 5....nice bass

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thats called "fun size". Nice work! qpan13,--Tim........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If it's not a 5 then it's probably as close as you can get,very healthy looking LM. Congrats on taking the others out there and giving the one some equipment,two thumbs up.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

great job on hooking others onto fishing, and thats a nice looking fish, healthy stomach on him.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Ya I'm always more than happy to teach people who want to learn to fish. It was def healthy though!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish gpan13. That's a brute.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Fine looking bass! Way to be, taking the kids, their fun becomes yours.
My kids are grown, I need to rent me a couple.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats....first of all for being a mentor, and then for being a great person! 
Very Nice Fish!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have 2 younger boys 3 years old and 10 months. I take the oldest from time to time too! I love teaching others how to fish. It's something that can be passed down through the years


----------



## bucont (May 14, 2011)

nice fish right there


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

nice fish bro!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish qpan13 and nice job takin those kids out!! The look on that kids face says it all.


----------

